# You Know You Live In Geezer Nation When



## Buckeye (Jun 6, 2018)

Got this in the mail yesterday.  Now I'm really, really, depressed.......


----------



## jujube (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## IKE (Jun 6, 2018)

layful:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2018)

IKE said:


> layful:
> 
> View attachment 52864


Hahaha IKE!
Funny! :laugh:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks!  I needed that?


----------



## JFBev (Jun 6, 2018)

What kind of "shared information" would it be?  Sheesh!


----------



## jujube (Jun 6, 2018)

JFBev said:


> What kind of "shared information" would it be?  Sheesh!



I'll give you some shared information: Be verrrry careful scattering ashes off the back of a boat when the wind is blowing.  I was spitting out ashes and combing them out of my hair for hours.  

That's my public service announcement for the day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like lunch might be a barbeque!


----------



## JFBev (Jun 6, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'll give you some shared information: Be verrrry careful scattering ashes off the back of a boat when the wind is blowing.  I was spitting out ashes and combing them out of my hair for hours.
> 
> That's my public service announcement for the day.



Oh my...so sorry!


----------



## Manatee (Jun 6, 2018)

I never got one of those when we lived in Sun City West.

There was an outfit that said they would facilitate giving bodies to medical schools, but they were really selling body parts.  The county was prosecuting them.  We moved back to Florida and never heard any more about it.


----------



## Knight (Jun 7, 2018)

Nothing could be more entertaining than to spend time with others finding out how the body reacts to intense heat during the cremation process. Given the choice between a bake oven and a pile of sticks, I'd take a pile of sticks. No need for a plot or urn or any of the extras that go along with disposing of the ashes.


----------



## Wandrin (Jun 7, 2018)

One of our local funeral homes had their similar event awhile back.  The ad touted that we would "enjoy free pizza" while they told us about cremation vs burial etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Manatee (Jun 7, 2018)

Knight said:


> Nothing could be more entertaining than to spend time with others finding out how the body reacts to intense heat during the cremation process. Given the choice between a bake oven and a pile of sticks, I'd take a pile of sticks. No need for a plot or urn or any of the extras that go along with disposing of the ashes.



You just want them to be sure that you really have croaked.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 7, 2018)

Here in ABQ they have programs like that but I never got invited &#55357;&#56866; But a couple of funeral homes supply the donuts at sr center center coffee hrs. Hurrying the process along? Liked the boat story. A friend passed away on the west coast and his brother & friends were scattering him off a cliff as he wanted, on a supposedly calm day & a sudden gust of wind blew him back on everyone. The folks thought it was just like A to have a parting joke.


----------



## reginalawson (Jun 8, 2018)

Is this a joke? Or, that's your  public service announcement for the day. This is my opinion!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 10, 2018)

Funeral prices are going up due to the cost of living.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 23, 2018)

Did I mention the giant bill board advertising the $629 cremation deal???


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Did I mention the giant bill board advertising the $629 cremation deal???


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 26, 2018)

I think that’s the deluxe option


----------

